# How to effectively cut out neck tag (can't find the thread!)



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

In my many, many hours spent reading T-Shirt Forums, I know I have seen a link in a thread with instructions on how to cut out a neck tag. Now I can't find the thread anywhere!

It talked about cutting almost all the way to the end, and then pulling from the other side....I really can't remember.

If anyone knows what the heck I am talking about, I'd love a link to the thread or tips on how this can be done


----------



## jbkerra (Dec 4, 2006)

I usually use a pair of really sharp scissors and cut so that the tag cant be seen underneath the neck taping.


----------

